# Spoke Tension



## glenndandy (Aug 5, 2006)

I'm tensioning up a new set of wheels for my Fandango and not sure what range is best to settle in. Using a wheelsmith tensionometer and the accompanying chart to adjust for the variance from tool to tool (each tool has a serial number) I've brought my wheelset (Stans Flow 29er's and White industries M6's) up to 50-60 Kgs. Using the ping test they make a duller ping than prebuilt wheels on other bikes in the shed. Another set of Stans 29er ZTR's measure about 90kg using the Wheelsmith tool. Advice here?:???:


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

What spoke? straight 2mm? Butted? Pinner?


----------



## glenndandy (Aug 5, 2006)

spokes are 36 count Sapim 13/14 butted...


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

The true technical answer is what tension is recommended by the rim manufacturer?

Towards the end of summer I had to rebuild our road tandem rear wheel. Reading cut and paste posts about the rim / spoke tension recommended by the rim manufacturer on BikeForums.net had me decide to contact the rim maker directly. This offered another value for what they deemed as how to build their stuff.

Ultimately, it came down to the most even tension towards the higher published tension value.

All the best with it. Sorry I don't have a direct answer for you.

BTW, why Stans rims, tubliss?

PK


----------



## glenndandy (Aug 5, 2006)

Why Stan's...Well I've had perfect performance with ztr's and 355's in 29er...I ride them all week,race them and just completed a solo loaded 15 day offroad trans-alps tour of switzerland on them.(see Alpine Bike 1) They are all still quite true..Also had perfect experience with them tubeless. Always used them on a single bike till now...So for the Fandango,going with the beefier Flow rimset, I'm feeling the strength to weight is what we're after as a sub 300 lb team (sometimes 200 lb team weight if it's my 6 year old son as stoker) and I like the support from Stan's...you just call them and chat.Not tubeless on them yet on the Fandango but it's on the back burner...Based on what I'm learning about spoke tension and Stan's I'm going to up the tension to the 80-90kg range..


----------



## andy a (Nov 14, 2007)

can't help with the spoke tension question, but I second the choice on the stans flow rims for the fandango. With a light team you *might* be able to go with a lighter rim, but I for one would not risk it. I think the flow is perfect. The wide rim profile will help prevent pinch flats when using tubes.. and the stans rims have a low sidewall height and they grab the tire bead really well when you decide to run tubeless... which you really need to try. Once you go tubeless you will not go back ... especially with a relatively light team weight. With the tubeless set up you will never have to worry about pinch flats, you will be able to run lower tire pressures ... and the set up will be lighter.... try it!


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

PMK said:


> Ultimately, it came down to the most even tension towards the higher published tension value.


^ This.


----------

